# Recommandation for a monitor????



## wblink (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

Which LCD 22" monitor would you advice?Important is ofcourse that what I see on my monitor is the same as my print. I DO have a calibration set (Spyder3pro).


----------



## Bosse (Jan 5, 2010)

What pricerange?

I am the kind of person that put a lot of money on my monitor - less on my computer (even though I tend to put much on that as well). I just bought the EIZO CG243 http://korta.nu/2358 and I couldn´t be more pleased. With this size screen (24") it is a joy to work with LightRoom. On my old 19" it was a pain. This monitor should last around 5 years or more without deteriorating and since the monitor is my primary way of judging colours and contrast etc I really, really want it to be good.

I did a comparison with th NEC SpectraView® Reference 269' http://korta.nu/278c Both very, very good monitors but the EIZO was very even all over the screen as the NEC had some shifting. But both where very close to EIZOs flagship (the CG221 http://korta.nu/de11 which costs the double almost.

In a lower prisrange I have heard good of the EIZO CG222W. Maybe somebody else can give more advise.

// Bosse


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=Bosse link=topic=8832.msg59358#msg59358 date=12627'7469]
I just bought the EIZO CG243 http://korta.nu/2358 and I couldn´t be more pleased. [/quote]

How does the monitor supplied calibration software perform ?


----------



## Bosse (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=MarkNicholas link=topic=8832.msg594'1#msg594'1 date=1262738246]
[quote author=Bosse link=topic=8832.msg59358#msg59358 date=12627'7469]
I just bought the EIZO CG243 http://korta.nu/2358 and I couldn´t be more pleased. [/quote]

How does the monitor supplied calibration software perform ?
[/quote]
With the new version (5.3.') of ColorNavigator it performed very well. Just as good as BasicColor which is known to be one of the best. Did a UDACT validation test http://korta.nu/7'36 against Fogra39 afterwards and all validated. The monitor is a little on the cold side (58''K)(and compared to a lightboth) so I will do a new calibration soon with another temperature. 
(PS The software that comes is supplied with the NEC is BasicColor in disguise)

// Bosse


----------



## Jddolbee (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the Dell Ultra Sharp series monitors?

jim


----------



## ThomasB (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=Jddolbee link=topic=8832.msg594'4#msg594'4 date=1262743266]
Has anyone had any experience with the Dell Ultra Sharp series monitors?
[/quote]
Not personally, but some 241' seem to have firmware problems:
http://en.community.dell.com/forums/t/19296'38.aspx


----------



## okuma (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought a LaCie factory reconditioned several years ago for 1/2 the listed price. It was in original packing and did not have a mark on it and all components were in original sleeves and wraping. I think it was a demo that never made it out of the box. Outstanding color and blacks. I use the LaCie Blu Eyes calibration software with a Monaco puck and my Epson 38'' prints whats on the screen. Their rebuilt items vary and if interested, you may have to call them.


----------

